# Electronic Throttle Control



## Abchoppers (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, I'm looking to install an electronic throttle on my Henderson Sander with B&G engine. Here's and image of what I plan on buying and installing









Here's my question - The electronic throttle pictured above is missing a small rectangle plastic block that goes onto the actuator arm, and than attaches to the throttle control on my engine. The part looks similar to the rectangle white piece in this image









I can't seem to find just that part anywhere, any ideas? Can I use that electronic control without that piece? I know its missing because my other sander has that throttle control with the rectangle piece.
Thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I never had any luck when out western went down. Any chance of just making something?


----------



## Abchoppers (Jan 5, 2013)

dieselss;2094865 said:


> I never had any luck when out western went down. Any chance of just making something?


Possibly, I do have the other sander as a reference. I'm wondering if it's a piece that comes with the throttle linkage or should come with the electronic throttle control, it's odd that none seem to come with it though.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a fine line of who makes it
It's not the engine, or the throttle manufacturer. So you would think it's the salter manu. well that's where I stopped b/c western had no listing for it.
I went dizzy looking for it. Just going to say good luck in your quest mighty knight.


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

this is where i have gotten them before http://angelos-supplies.com/briggs-stratton/105-intek-parts/4288/throttle-linkage/

hope it helps

Luke


----------



## Abchoppers (Jan 5, 2013)

lfaulstick;2094928 said:


> this is where i have gotten them before http://angelos-supplies.com/briggs-stratton/105-intek-parts/4288/throttle-linkage/
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> Luke


That looks like it might be the part! If not I think it's close enough and I can make it work. Thank you both for the replies, I'm surprised someone even understood the part I was talking about! Thanks again guys


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

Abchoppers;2095163 said:


> That looks like it might be the part! If not I think it's close enough and I can make it work. Thank you both for the replies, I'm surprised someone even understood the part I was talking about! Thanks again guys


i knew exactly what you were talking about...i needed that part few years ago, just couldn't remember where i found it at. with angelos is usually my first stop, they have lots of inventory. and i am glad i coul help. You will find alot of good info on this site.


----------



## Abchoppers (Jan 5, 2013)

lfaulstick;2095210 said:


> i knew exactly what you were talking about...i needed that part few years ago, just couldn't remember where i found it at. with angelos is usually my first stop, they have lots of inventory. and i am glad i coul help. You will find alot of good info on this site.


This site is really helpful. I'm going to order that part and the electronic ignition from angelos. Thanks again


----------

